# Canon Damage - Is it fixable?



## Septura (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I am a new member to the forums, just joining today as i'm seeking a bit of advice!
I'm wondering if the more experienced, and/or knowledgeable member base is able to help me with an issue I have!

Roughly 2 years ago, I purchased a Canon EOS Rebel XS, I love nature photography and simply wanted a basic camera to take pictures with to see what all I was capable of doing.

The moisture in my building where I am living (I am up relatively high, and the humidity is brutal on all my electronics during the summer months)
I have always taken proper storing care with my camera, as it was my baby and wanted to make sure it was safe.

I'm not sure what happened, where moisture came from or how it got in, but it's destroyed the pinset where the lens connects to the body.   
Two pins rusted, and were pushed down by the lens only to never come back up, I didn't realize there was any damage, everything looked fine until they simply refused to pop back into place when the lens was removed.

I went to a local camera shop, to ask for advice on how to repair the part - They told me the part and repair is worth more than the camera itself, and I should just invest in an entirely new body, i'm seeking a second opinion.    I'd like to get the part, and take it back to the shop just to have it replaced with the care I know they would be able to provide.

What is your opinion on this?
I mean, OBVIOUSLY a newer body would be nice... technology goes so far in just a couple years time, but being a low income individual buying an expensive camera body isn't an option for me.
Would it be cheaper to just go ahead and purchase the new camera?
Has anyone else experienced a similar problem? How did you fix it? 

Simply seeking a second voice on this, i'd really love to get my camera back in operating mode and get back to taking pictures, summer is passing quickly and I hate missing golden opportunities.


----------



## grafxman (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your problem. I don't know how to take care of it but I have to wonder, is it possible to focus manually and still get a picture? I don't know if the diaphragm would close down or not. It might be worthwhile to play around with it and see if you couldn't get some features to work enough to still use the camera. BTW, KEH.com has old Canon EOSs for $100 to $200. Here's a link:

Canon Digital Camera Bodies - KEH.com

In future you might consider keeping the camera inside a ziplock bag with several of those little desiccant bags you find in pill bottles. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2013)

I know it might sound a bit "off", but could you put a few tiny daubs of penetrating oil onto the two frozen pins, using a wooden toothpick, and see if maybe the will pop back up. I am assuming that penetrating oil is sold in the UK in aerosol cans, just like it is here. It's normally used on machinery to loosen locked bolts and nuts and such things. i'm not advocating spraying it, but instead squirting some out of the can into a teaspoon, and then dipping a toothpick or match stick into that, then transferring micro-drops of it onto the stuck pins.


----------



## Septura (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh wow, thank you guys for the fast responses!
Grafxman - I've tried to take pictures with that pinset locked down like that, it's no longer detecting my lens and gives me the error message that the picture was not taken as there is no connection happening.   I've tried different features to see if i could get anything out of it, but unfortunately it didn't work! Thank you so much for that link, if I can't fix this with the helpful advice i'm receiving so far i'm going to definitely go to that website and order myself a new body.  I also like that suggestion about the ziploc baggies! I'll definitely be doing that in the future, i'm going to blame the humidity we have, it's been real bad two years in a row now, i know that i keep the camera up high enough to avoid spills or anything of the like, as I am clumsy and with my luck i'd drop a drink on it or something, the higher it is the safer it is LOL or so I thought!!!!

Derrel - That's an interesting suggestion too, I never thought to try that, always thinking anything of the sort would damage it further. I'm going to give it a shot and see if maybe I can get them to come up, I don't have the spray at the moment but i'll be able to give it a try this weekend!

Thank you guys so much for these ideas, i'm going to give them both a try and see what happens, worse comes to worse i'll order a new body!


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2013)

In the future store your camera in a bag with a couple of reusable silica gel desiccant packs.
When they change color, you heat them in the oven at a low temp (280°) to evaporate the moisture they have absorbed.

40 Gram Desiccant Silica Gel, 4-Pack - Fits Pelican Cases.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm a bit confused about what is actually the part that broke.  But can you still put a lens on it and not have the lens fall off randomly?  Is it just the electronic connection gone?

If so, and you can't afford a new EOS camera, you may very well be able to get a lot of assorted old manual pentax lenses or something on ebay, for like $40 (adapter is $5). The KEH body is a decent option too.


----------



## KenC (Jul 5, 2013)

If an old manual lens can be made to fit this body, you could stop down the lens manually, and of course focus manually.  If this is possible the lens probably wouldn't cost much.


----------



## Septura (Jul 5, 2013)

The part that is stuck is the row of little pins along the inside of the body, two of them are stuck in and unable to get back up from whatever, the lens will connect and lock into place, but there won't be a connection sicne two of the pins can't no longer reach the lens.   It'll act and work properly, except when you go to take a picture, it'll say that it isn't able to connect to the lens.    I really like the silica idea, I have TONS of those little baggies, i'm gonna drop a couple in once i get it working, plus I also move this weekend and there isn't as much moisture where i'm going, i'm sure that'll definitely help in the future.   ONce again, i love your opinions, thank you so much for offering the advice and help, i'm really hoping some of these will work, i'm eager to get pictures with a good camera again - the tablet is great, but it's not an SLR lmao


----------



## Tony S (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm with Derrel and think you should try some penetrating oil or even a silicone lubricant.  Lightly stuff a clean cloth into the area where the mirror is so nothing spills or gets down into there, then when you put the lubricant on the pins work it in with a toothbrush, wipe away and repeat. Make sure to try and push the pins down so them kind of break loose and hopefully spring out to the proper position.

  Like the camera shop said, repairs on this camera for most any reason will be way more than it's worth. So if trying to clean it yourself does not work you are not really out anything.

Ohhh, and make sure to remove that cloth protecting the mirror before you try to put a lens back on.   lol  (this warning is kind of like the one on the cap on a beer bottle that says remove before drinking)


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 7, 2013)

Get yourself one or two of these re-usable mosture absorbing tins.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Indicating-...1373189609&sr=8-82&keywords=moisture+absorber


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 7, 2013)

I use dry cabinets, which regulates humidity automatically.

Something like this:
Amazon.com: 21l Electronic Dehumidify Dry Cabinet Box for Dslr Camera Lens Equipment Case Storage: Camera & Photo

I don't know why the ones on amazon is this expensive. Here I can get a 60 liter size for about US$100~150.

For those of us who live in humid environments, this is a necessity. Not just for cameras, but anything that is affected by humidity. Electronics, photos/films/paper and even dry food.


----------



## munecito (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe go to the electronics shop and buy contact cleaner spray.

Be very careful when applying it, you don't want to get it inside on the sensor.


----------

